# Riding in Switzerland



## Randomscruff (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey gang, 

I've got a Swiss work trip coming up and I can usually sneak out for a day of riding. I've hit up Davos before so I know what that has to offer. I'm wondering if anyone has any other recommendations within that ~2hr public transport window from Zurich. I'm thinking maybe Flims/Laax or Lenzherheide. The trails I prefer to ride are like the 'Signal' trail in Davos which has some nice steep, tech stuff. 

Any recommendations appreciated!

Ride on


----------



## Papanowel (May 30, 2015)

Hi, I cycled from Belgium to Switzerland last year, it's a bike friendly country, since there is a tons of signs and cycling routes around the country (I did it on normal road as I was with my touring bike).

You should have a look at this: 
SwitzerlandMobility-Mountainbiking in Switzerland - Schweiz Mobil - Mountainbikeland

You can reach any places around the country within 2hours from Zurich (not sure).


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Id say Flims/Laxx are too far by public transport.
Chur has a lift and a downhill track, otherwise Lenzerheide is your best bet


----------

